# Has anyone ever used TNT 400? If so, did you experience Prop like pain?



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everybody,

So I just started a new cycle and it includes TNT 400. 

For those of you who don't know, it contains Test Enanthate (250mg/mL) and Tren Enanthate (150mg/mL).

I have started at a dose of 0.8mL EOD and the injection sites hurt similar to Test Prop. I have done 1 quad injection and 1 glute injection and both hurt like I injected Prop. I have a trustworthy source, so I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this with a similar blend?


----------



## alan84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah bro, I'm on it right now. Just did my second shot yesterday. Damn, TNT hurts like a bitch. I did both of the shots so far in my glutes and they hurt and bloat like bitch titis lol.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 4, 2011)

alan84 said:


> Yeah bro, I'm on it right now. Just did my second shot yesterday. Damn, TNT hurts like a bitch. I did both of the shots so far in my glutes and they hurt and bloat like bitch titis lol.



Oh wow, bloat already after 2 shots??

I am running TNT and tbol and so far have zero bloat....

Only thing I have noticed so far is pain in the injection sites. Glad it's not just me, I was a little concerned about a possible infection since it felt like I injected prop.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

man that blend really constrained, you should get some. make sure you message the area well.


----------



## alan84 (Apr 4, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Oh wow, bloat already after 2 shots??
> 
> I am running TNT and tbol and so far have zero bloat....
> 
> Only thing I have noticed so far is pain in the injection sites. Glad it's not just me, I was a little concerned about a possible infection since it felt like I injected prop.



Didn't mean that I started to hold water. Meant that my glut got swollen and lots of pain. My TNT is made with almond oil lol. I was freaked out because the pain goes on for a week but now I learned to suck it up and deal with it. Try to hit the whire pool and message as often as possible, I found that helps.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably a pretty healthy amount of solvent to keep it suspended.


----------



## brundel (Apr 4, 2011)

Yah there has to be a shit ton of alcohol and likely other solvents as well to keep it from crashing.


----------



## alan84 (Apr 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yah there has to be a shit ton of alcohol and likely other solvents as well to keep it from crashing.



You mean they make it that way? No wonder why it hurts alot. It doesn't hurt when injecting it, but it hurts the day after and goes on for like almost a week.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2011)

There is WAY TOO MUCH hormone per ml.  That's what is causing you the pain.

Cut it with an equal amount of grapeseed oil.  You know it has to be sterile....right?

Once you do that bake it and you should be good to go.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

Couldn't you just buy a bottle of Test Enanthate (250mg/mL) and a bottle of Tren Enanthate (150mg/mL) and avoid all this pain?


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 5, 2011)

^^This^^


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 5, 2011)

alan84 said:


> You mean they make it that way? No wonder why it hurts alot. It doesn't hurt when injecting it, but it hurts the day after and goes on for like almost a week.



Yep. Same day is no problem, day after hurts though, so far going on 5 days. I decided to inject 3 times per week to keep blood levels as stable as possible, but now I am thinking of switching to 2 times weekly. What are your thoughts on this?



CT said:


> There is WAY TOO MUCH hormone per ml.  That's what is causing you the pain.
> 
> Cut it with an equal amount of grapeseed oil.  You know it has to be sterile....right?
> 
> Once you do that bake it and you should be good to go.



I guess I learned the hard way. Because I already purchased all that I will need for my cycle. Plus it's cheaper to buy the blend from my source versus the 2 separate. Unfortunately, it's just very painful. But since I am too paranoid to trust myself with cutting the blend with grapeseed oil, I'll just suck it up. thanks for all your input.


----------



## alan84 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is no reason to inject three times a week because it's a long Easter blend( tren e & test e). Two times a week should be more than enough to keep the blood levels stable, IMO. I respect everything that CT states because he really knows what he talks about all the time; however, I'm, like you  chronicelite, a bit paranoid to mix it up and bake it lol. So I say let's suck it up and live with it.


----------



## brundel (Apr 5, 2011)

To cut it just order a 
STERILE sealed vial 20ml
20ml syringe 2-18g needle and 1-25g needle
1 .22 millipore syringe filter
Grapeseed oil.

Draw all the TNT400 out of the vial and into the 20ml syringe
draw an additional 10ml gso into the same syringe.
Vent the vial with the .25 tip
remove used 18g needle and attach filter and new needle tip.
Filter into the vial.
done


----------



## brundel (Apr 5, 2011)

You can even warm up the GSO a bit to make filtering quicker.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep, cutting oil always does the trick.


----------



## brundel (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont bake it.......There is 0 reason to bake your gear if its been filtered properly.
I know someone who works at a compounding pharmacy where they make test and all kinds of shit. They dont have one time ever that they bake anything.

A sterile vial has already been autoclaved or radiation sterilized. The filter will make the gear sterile and BA will keep it sterile. No bake necessary.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> Dont bake it.......There is 0 reason to bake your gear if its been filtered properly.
> I know someone who works at a compounding pharmacy where they make test and all kinds of shit. They dont have one time ever that they bake anything.
> 
> A sterile vial has already been autoclaved or radiation sterilized. The filter will make the gear sterile and BA will keep it sterile. No bake necessary.


 

I would still bake it JUST to be 100% sure.  Plus it's only one additional step.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 9, 2011)

Since grapeseed oil is not illegal, can I get a source for it ?


----------



## brundel (Apr 9, 2011)

I got mine at a grocery store.
They sell GSO.

Or researchsupply.net but its expensive.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't trust myself with filtering it. Is it a difficult process ? Where can I buy the filters?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2011)

Did an injection in my left rectus femoris (middle of quad)

Today I can barely walk. Suggestions until I can cut the oil ??


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

Sterilizing oil for injection.

Often people pay an arm and a leg for filtered oil. Somewhere in the realm of 17$ for

100ml.This is insane as its very cheap to buy. You can buy a couple litres or safflower oil

or grapeseed oil from your local grocery store and filter it yourself.

Lets start with 1000ml just to get the idea.
You will need:
1000ml, your oil of choice
1x Millipore 22um stericup filter and receiver cup combo. * You will also need a hand pump
1x septa top



1. Setup your filter by attaching pump and filling the top with 1000ml oil.
2. Give the pump a few squeezes untill the PSI guage reades 8.5-9 (no higher).
3. Every few min squeeze a few more times to keep pressure at 8.5-9 PSI.
4. When all the oil has been filtered carefully remove septa top from packaging and carefully replace the filter on top of the receiver with the septa top being careful not to infect the bottle.
The septa top has a silicon stopper that allows a needle to pass through and you to draw oil from it in smaller than 1000ml increments.
You can add 10ml of BA if you want but there is not really any need unless you plan on injecting the oil straight from the flask. For example, you are cutting a bottle of prop shot by shot. (not recommended)
Usually you will be filtering the oil again so the BA can be added then.
I say 10 ml BA so that you can add another 10ml when preparing an injectable =2%
You can usually run 3000 ml easy through a filter and even more if you use a prefilter.
There is usually not a reason to produce more than 1k sterile oil at a time.
No you do not need to heat it. A 22um pore filter wont let anything through. It shouldnt take more than 2-5 min.

Good luck

B


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

Shoot into the outer plane of the vastus lateralis.
Also try getting someone to shoot your glutes.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> Shoot into the outer plane of the vastus lateralis.
> Also try getting someone to shoot your glutes.



Thanks. I noticed it didn't hurt as much when I did my right vastus lateralis.

Not sure why I did my left rectus femoris, but Im paying for it big time. 

So far I have tried Rub A535, heat pack massage and Dr.Ho muscle therapy (electrical impulses) and got little to no relief. Any suggestions?


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

wait it out.
train heavy legs


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> wait it out.
> train heavy legs



Wow, I have legs tomorrow. Guess Im going to go nuts tomorrow and just suck it up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ROID (Apr 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> *Dont bake it.......There is 0 reason to bake your gear if its been filtered properly.*
> I know someone who works at a compounding pharmacy where they make test and all kinds of shit. They dont have one time ever that they bake anything.
> 
> A sterile vial has already been autoclaved or radiation sterilized. The filter will make the gear sterile and BA will keep it sterile. No bake necessary.



I got gang raped when I made such a bold statement


----------



## redz (Apr 10, 2011)

I have used painless TNT 400 but also have experience with some brutal TNT 450. I also have had painless T400 so I think there is more to it than just concentration causing pain.


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Wow, I have legs tomorrow. Guess Im going to go nuts tomorrow and just suck it up. Thanks for your help.



I shot some cyp in my quads I got from naps a while back....The shit made my fuking quads hurt so bad it was like getting kicked by a horse.
Heavy quad training was the only remedy.


----------



## brundel (Apr 10, 2011)

ROID said:


> I got gang raped when I made such a bold statement



Be that as it may I know for a fact that pharmaceutical compounding pharmacies dont do it. Im not sure where the idea stemmed from but if its sterile filtered through a .22 filter into a sterile vial and contains 2% BA I just dont understand the purpose?
Except for melting the stoppers or evaporating your BA.
Both which will leave your gear in worse shape than before you baked.
1. melted stopper = butyl rubber contamination.
2. evaporated BA= nothing to stop bacterial or fungal growth therefore possibly compromising your gear once the stopper is plunged.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2011)

redz said:


> I have used painless TNT 400 but also have experience with some brutal TNT 450. I also have had painless T400 so I think there is more to it than just concentration causing pain.



Yeah my friend is using T400 from the same source and says its very smooth. Yet the TNT 400 damn near cripples me. So I'm wondering what other factors may be involved.


----------



## ROID (Apr 10, 2011)

This guy claimed to be a chemist that argued with me about this.

I think it eases people's mind more than do anything good. 

I think it is harmful to the hormone and until a Ph.D in chemistry tells me otherwise I will continue to believe this.


----------



## ROID (Apr 10, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah my friend is using T400 from the same source and says its very smooth. Yet the TNT 400 damn near cripples me. So I'm wondering what other factors may be involved.



450mg/ml is a high concentration no matter what the hormone is.

What do you think about Tren E compared to Tren A ?


----------



## dollarz (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, I used to get intense pain from 1 ml injection of Andropen 275 twice a week, it would cripple me for a couple of days and the pain was intense, I would suggest you do this and avoid the hassles of acquiring oils,filtering,sterilizing by baking etc. I purchased TNE test suspension it was cheap $25 for 10ml, I would pull 1ml of Andropen then using the same pin draw .75 of the TNE, change pins inject and forgettabout it.


----------

